# Probleme mit Treiberinstallation - R9 270x 2gb Toxic



## silas2222 (15. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich versuche nun schon seit 30 Stunden (mit 6 Stunden Schlafpause) den Treiber für meine neue Grafik-Karte zu installieren (Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2GB Toxic Edition). Die Installation auf der CD, die bei der Karte dabei war sagt am Ende das alles erfolgreich installiert wurde, nur blöd das es nicht mal versucht den Display Driver zu installieren der Catalyst Control Center funktioniert auch nicht. Naja dann die neueste Version für mein Betriebssystem (WinVista 64-Bit) auf der Website (amd.com) runtergeladen, kommt wärend der Installation vom "AMD Catalyst Installationsmanager"  schon eine Fehlermeldung: "Anwendungsinstallation: Installationspaket fehlgeschlagen!". Ok, dachte ich mir dann hau ich einfach Windows neu drauf, hab ich dann auch gemacht. Nach 4 Stunden Programme, Treiber und Updates installieren war ich dann endlich wieder beim Grafikkartentreiber und siehe da, TOLL! Immer noch das gleiche Problem. Dann habe ich mal mein BIOS gecheckt, gab da aber anscheinend keine Einstellungen zur GraKa. Dann habe ich die Karte mal raus und wieder rein gemacht, Stromversorgung gecheckt und scheint alles OK zu sein, dann bleiben für mich nur noch folgende Möglichkeiten: 1. Die Karte is kaputt, 2. Mein PC hat Probleme die GraKa zu erkennen deswegen kann ich auch nicht den Treiber installieren, 3. AMD Software is einfach nur schrott und funktioniert nicht.

Hier noch ein paar wichtige Infos:
Mein Mobo: ASUS M5A97 Evo R2.0
Netzteil: Corsair CX500 (500Watt)
Prozessor: AMD FX-8350

Für die Installation soll man .NET Framework installiert haben, ich hab Version 3.5 und 4.5.2 also daran kanns nicht liegen.
Die Grafikkarte wird als Standard VGA-Grafikkarte erkannt.
Im Anhang eine Zip datei (da .txt irgendwarum nicht ging) mit dem Report der installation.

Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich des Forums für so was bin 

Ich bitte um hilfe, wenn ich das Problem nicht bald löse schick ich die Karte zurück und hol mir ne Nvidia Karte.


----------



## Flexsist (15. August 2014)

Das selbe Problem hatte ich auch mal, deinstallier alles von AMD, restlos!!! Driver Cleaner laufen lassen, oder den AMD CleanUninstall Utility nutzen. Dann starte das System neu, am besten kalt boot. (PC runterfahren, nicht neu starten) Dann sollte es klappen, hoffe ich. Eine Registry-Säuberung nach dem deinstallieren wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

MfG


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. August 2014)

Ich würde sagen die Grafikkarte ist im Ar...
und so kritisch zu AMD soll man auch nicht sein, dass man gleich eine Nvidia Karte holt, denn schwarze Schaffe gibt's immer, es ist auch nicht ausgeschlossen dass du auch eine defekte Nvidia erwischst, und was machst du dann?
ich würde an deiner Stelle die Karte zwecks Garantie einschicken und auf den Ersatz warten.

du kannst aber trotzdem den letzten Versuch machen, wie der Vorposter schon geschrieben hat, deinstalliere alle AMD Software und Treiber und installiere CCC 14.4 (also kein Beta wie 14.7)


----------



## silas2222 (15. August 2014)

@Flexsist
Ich glaube das bringt nicht viel hab nämlich schon ähnliche Programme versucht. Ich hab ja auch Windows neu drauf gemacht, und es war der gleiche fehler, jetzt eine Frage: Nachdem ich Windows neu draufgemacht hab, hab ich erst den Chipsatz Treiber und danach den Treiber für Graka installiert -> ging nicht, dann nochmal beide deinstalliert  und umgekehrt gemacht -> ging auch nicht, aber könnte es daran liegen? Ich versuch jetzt auf jeden Fall nochmal alles, um es zum laufen zu bekommen.

@04_alex_4
Ich bin grad so kritisch mit AMD, weil ich laut internet nicht der einzigste bin der mit dem Dreck Probleme hat und von Nvidia Geforce bin ich gewöhnt Treiber installieren loszocken (problemlos) oder einfach Geforce experience installieren und darüber installieren und fertig. Ich schließe trotzdem nicht aus, das die Karte kaputt ist, was ich auch vergessen hab oben hin zu schreiben: Im Geräte-Manager (wo sie als Standard VGA Grafikkarte angezeigt wird) steht ausserdem "Das Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden. (Code 10)", dass kann mehrere Ursachen haben aber eine kann sein das sie einfach kaputt ist. Ach ja und ich hab Windows Vista dafür ist die neueste Version 13.12 finde es irgendwie schon eine frechheit das man da nicht 14.4 hat.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. August 2014)

schick die Karte ein und fertig, du hast einfach eine defekte erwischt und bekommst den Ersatz...


----------



## silas2222 (15. August 2014)

Jop, keine Chance hab noch mal alles versucht -> läuft nicht. Widerruf bereits versendet. Ich hol mir aber trotzdem noch mal die gleiche Karte (diesmal aber wo anders da der Schuppen 9 Tage gebraucht hat bis das Teil da war) und hoffe das es dann läuft. Ansonsten werd ich mich hier noch mal melden.


----------



## mrtvu (10. September 2014)

Das Ding wird nie laufen, auch wenn Du einen Kopfstand machst! AMD Catalyst geht für die neuen Grafikkarten nicht mit Vista OBWOHL Vista Kompatibilität auf der Verpackung draufgedruckt ist. Ich habe mir nämlich auch die Sapphire 270X geholt und die selben Erfahrungen wie du gemacht.

Du hast nur jetzt nur zwei Möglichkeiten deinen alten PC wieder zum Gamen zu animieren:
1) Windows 7 oder 8 oder 8.1 (schon ausprobiert)
2) Geforce kaufen und bei Vista bleiben (auch schon ausprobiert)

Sorry dass ich bei deinem Problem nicht wirklich helfen kann, da kann aber keiner helfen. Bei mir ist AMD unten durch: Fall für Sammelklage wegen Irreführung.


----------

